
Tim Cook:  Next generation of children 'will not know what money is' - mbga
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/shopping-and-consumer-news/11989595/Apple-boss-Next-generation-of-children-will-not-know-what-money-is.html
======
pm24601
Because they won't have any...

HN: the title should really be money --> currency which is what Tim is really
saying.

